# DWR admits chukar numbers are low and lengthen the season...



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So I was just looking through the http://wildlife.utah.gov/news/08-09/upland_game.php]Weather hard on Upland Game article on the DWR's website. What befuddled me a little is in it if you look under the "Other Upland Game Birds" heading the DWR says this:


> Olsen says the number of forest grouse and ring-necked pheasants available in Utah should be similar to last season.
> 
> *Chukar and Hungarian partridge numbers should also be similar to last season. And last season, their numbers weren't that good.*
> 
> ...


What makes me worry is if they admit the chukar/huns numbers are low why did they make the chukar season nearly a month longer this year, some places more than a month longer? If populations are struggling shouldn't the hunt time decrease or the bag limit decrease not increase?


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

The opening of the season was pushed back a week and the end of the season was extended two weeks (I'm speaking specifically about the West Desert, I realize it is longer east of I-15 by more than a month). Net gain of one week. I think saving the birds at the beginning of the season when they are concentrated on water and people can just be lazy pounding them on the guzzlers vs. making people actually work to get them at the end of the season is a push at worst. I would actually like to see the opener pushed back to at least October 1st.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

> I would actually like to see the opener pushed back to at least October 1st.


+1

I think it is an act of bad conservation, I would also love October 1st as the start date or the first sat. in October. Some places it was only going till Dec. 31, now it is until Feb. 15 statewide. I am where it used to go till Jan. 31 and I wish the season would start later or end sooner to make the season shorter. I feel like chukar numbers are struggling a little, I am seeing a few more this season than last season but still not what it was 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

> I would actually like to see the opener pushed back to at least October 1st.


Here! Here! I think even the DWR knows that an October opener is in everyone's best interest, but they balked at another opener on the same day as waterfowel/elk, because they said they couldn't police it all. Of course that's rediculous because it is nigh on impossible to police the chukar hunt in any meaningful way anyway... but maybe next time around we can come up with a workaround. I like October 1, who cares if the opener is in the middle of the week? The first day of chukar season isn't anything special anyway, even October 15 would be fine by me.

Also, I just read some new research yesterday that reiterates that hunters don't significantly impact chukar numbers- they meet their makers too many other ways- mostly raptors and weather.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Also, I just read some new research yesterday that reiterates that hunters don't significantly impact chukar numbers- they meet their makers too many other ways- mostly raptors and weather.


This is true, hunters do very little to impact the numbers of birds when it comes to chukars and huns. Not that many people hunt them, there is tons of habitat that goes un-hunted every year, and there are just too many other factors affecting there numbers. Weather, drought, food, predators, habitat, nesting conditions, chick mortality, etc, etc, etc. Having the season go longer makes not one bit of difference when there are no people hunting them anyway...


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

The opener this year was September 27, not really sure what changing the opener to October 1 is going to accomplish. If we can get a few good years of optimal conditions strung together the chukar numbers will explode and season dates won't even be an issue.
Later,
Griff


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

Many studies have shown that hunt has no impact on chukar population. This is because unlike other birds, they have very short lives and maintain their numbers by have very large broods 12-15 eggs per year. Thus the population is 99% dependent on the ability of the chicks to live and grow. And we all know that has to do with insects and rain.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

jason.little said:


> Many studies have shown that hunt has no impact on chukar population. This is because unlike other birds, they have very short lives and maintain their numbers by have very large broods 12-15 eggs per year. Thus the population is 99% dependent on the ability of the chicks to live and grow. And we all know that has to do with insects and rain.


This is also true.

A testament to their large broods was proven to me this summer. I was headed up to Holaday Gun club to shoot 5 stand and just about ran over a mama and her brood. *19 chicks!* All in very good condition and about the size of a quail. I jumped out of the truck to get a better look and they all flew away and out of sight. (Very good fliers too!)


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

This is not just the DWR's doing... In large it is the Chukar fed... This is a super good move. I am no Bio, but from what I have read, and word of mouth this will take some presure off of some of the young birds and give them a few more weeks to mature and find just one more trick to out do us all.
Just because some season dates are changed does not say bad management. I think that this has been one of the smartest things done. Not only by the DWR but by the Chukar Foundation. There is a lot of brain power in the ranks there and they are all hunters... My book that is a plus... I hate to see the book worms make the choices!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

What Tex and Tak and the others are saying is true. Hunting has little to do with populations of upland game. 
Season dates are set generally every three years with the publication of the new procs. I have sat in on many a meeting preceeding the setting of these dates and I can gaurantee you the dates are not set without lots and lots of dicussion by very kowlegable people, not just biologist, but hunters, farmers, inforcment people, etc. The Chuckar Foundation has been an unbelievable good source of information in helping with these decisions and all hunters should give them a thanks.
But basically, after hours of talk, some times a little heated, the decision was made for a couple of reasons (by the way, none of them scientifc)...hopefully let the Chuckars move away from the guzzlers a little bit and to resolve opening day conflicts, mostly involving other upland game (mountain grouse), with big game hunts.


----------

